# Shout out for Plashlights



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Drive a 2013 f150 with basic halogen bulbs wanted a brighter lights without doing a replacement hid .. 

Loved my 30" light bar for boat from plashlight and saw they make auto replacements so figured I'd give then a try ,, 

Well worth the money low beams are just as bright if not brighter than stock hi beams .. 

Much cleaner look with the 5000k color also 

Thanks


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Have a pic of it installed? 

I'm looking for a lightbar, but I'm not paying Rigid prices... I'm torn between Chinese junk that is re-named with some American name. I also don't want to cut the tow hooks off my 2012 F-250 Super Duty


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a direct replacement bulb .. Just gotta clean a place to mount Driver

I cleaned a spot with acetone and stuck them to side of lights housing


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Picture doesn't do justice ... I'll try to get one tonight after work

This was just taken. At 630 am


----------



## CutBait17 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Plashlights*

I agree about Plashlights being great! I took out my HID's that I put in my 2012 toyota tundra, to replace with the bulb LED's and have been very pleased! About to put two duley spot LED's on my bull bar and then replace my fog lights with flood dulies, all from Plashlights. I would recommend them to anyone! Steven is very helpful and knowledgable about what you would need, he won't try to over sale you. He will make realistic recommendations!


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup a 20" combo is going in my bumper and then also a 50" combo for roof mount .. 

I use my for everywhere deer lease duck fields beach and everything else ... I want to be able to SEE EVERYTHING ... And when the pigs get thick it will be nice to pick a few off while they are blinded lol


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Is that his LED Headlight Kit?

Curious how those worked. Been thinking about getting those for my truck.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup -- plug and play .. Just gotta affix driver box somewhere I stuck to side of light housing


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

What does something like that run? I've got a 2013 sierra and thinking about doing the same thing. Thanks.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Phlash Lights is located just down the road from you. You can look them up on the internet.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally got a good night time pic with no street lights to show brightness -- this is low beam


----------



## Tclan88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks much better than the yellow stock lights. My son has been wanting an HID kit for his jeep I will have to steer him this way.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

^^ they are not HiD - they are LED ..


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Does it annoy the heck out of oncoming traffic? Just curious as I've encountered some aftermarket HIDs that I sometimes want to run off the road.


----------

